# HIDs for a 1977 Chevy truck???



## InfidelCastro (Nov 25, 2005)

I was thinking of changing the headlight on my truck to HIDs. Is this even possible? I understand you need a different reflector. Will there be enough power? I saw an HID look-alike kit in a Chevy truck catalog, but I'd like the real thing.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 25, 2005)

I've been thinking about the same thing for my '79 Chevy truck.  I'm thinking an H4 housing from one of the better manufacturers (not the chinese crap on ebay) and one of the H4 HID retrofit kits. The stock lights are pathetic...


----------



## Bogie (Nov 25, 2005)

Get either Hella of IPF H4 housings then the conversinn of your choice

www.brightheadlights-hid.com


----------



## zespectre (Nov 25, 2005)

A true HID conversion on a vehicle is usually quite expensive. If you do it please make sure you aim the lights correctly after you are done.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Nov 26, 2005)

I am just starting to learn a little about this topic. Do true HID light assemblies draw significantly more current?

Is the stock wiring harness in an older vehicle up to the task or does it need to be modified?

These systems are very $$$, but those of us with 15+ year old trucks we plan to keep might benefit.

Mark


----------



## zespectre (Nov 26, 2005)

I haven't done it myself so keep that in mind when listening to what I have to say... My understanding is that running HID lights is only slightly more draw than standard lights but the initial start up causes a brief but VERY heavy draw so they usually recommend an entirely new wiring loom and relays for the headlights (the good kits include the necessary items).


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 26, 2005)

HID lights use much less power for a given amount of light...that's why everyone pays so much for them in flashlights. A standard 35 watt HID only uses between 2 and 3 amps, regular headlights are 35-65 watts. The startup current is higher than that but certainly no higher than standard lights.


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 26, 2005)

Bogie said:


> Get either Hella of IPF H4 housings then the conversinn of your choice
> 
> www.brightheadlights-hid.com



Thanks Bogie! This is awesome! I have a 70 Dodge truck and these will work perfect for HID without the insane glare to other drivers because of the cutoff on these. :rock:


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 26, 2005)

Nitroz said:


> Thanks Bogie! This is awesome! I have a 70 Dodge truck and these will work perfect for HID without the insane glare to other drivers because of the cutoff on these. :rock:




Which ones are you gonna get?

Bogie, that's an awesome link, thanks!


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 26, 2005)

InfidelCastro said:


> Which ones are you gonna get?
> 
> Bogie, that's an awesome link, thanks!


Do you mean the round or rectangle?


----------



## BlueGerbil (Nov 27, 2005)

If you like it really bright, I´d buy additional HID lights. I got a good deal on the Hella Luminator Xenon, 
in the US they´re called Rallye 4000 HID. They´re f...ing bright and very well made! In the picture you 
see them in comparison to my 60w headlights, equipped with a somewhat brighter Osram/Sylvania H4 bulb.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 27, 2005)

this is what you want to do. 

you'll be more then happy with your lights, if you do a HID upgrade.
they will draw far less amps then a standary halogen bulb.
amps draw equals the watts divided by the volts so 100W globe divided by 12 votls is 8.33 amps approx(no access to a claculator so i appologise if i've made a mistake) so a standard 35watt HID will draw 35/12 which is 2.916amps (again it's late and i don't have anything but my head so bear with the mistake) ie far far less draw about a 2.8 times less. witch is a few litres per tank less fuel. so you win all round.

ORB


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 27, 2005)

BlueGerbil said:


> If you like it really bright, I´d buy additional HID lights. I got a good deal on the Hella Luminator Xenon,
> in the US they´re called Rallye 4000 HID. They´re f...ing bright and very well made! In the picture you
> see them in comparison to my 60w headlights, equipped with a somewhat brighter Osram/Sylvania H4 bulb.


 Nice JEEP!

Orbit,
I plan on using the round lights with HID's in them. I once bought some HID's for my maxima that went into the stock reflectors but sold them after a week because of the extreme glare to other drivers. I did not want to do projectors in the Maxima either.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 27, 2005)

Careful with "drop-in" HIDs for use with stock reflectors - they're typically illegal.

A street-legal HID setup must use an approved light source+reflector/projector/housing combination. No matter how closely that a HID drop-in tries to match the filament location, it can't replicate the beam pattern due to fundamental differences in the geometry of filaments vs arcs. Light distribution will be off - resulting in irritating glare for other drivers at one extreme and not enough light going down the road at the other.

The single-bulb "high/low" HIDs that use an electromagnet to manipulate the arc are trouble - they cannot consistently control the location of the arc, resulting in inconsistent high beams.


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 27, 2005)

idleprocess said:


> Careful with "drop-in" HIDs for use with stock reflectors - they're typically illegal.
> 
> A street-legal HID setup must use an approved light source+reflector/projector/housing combination. No matter how closely that a HID drop-in tries to match the filament location, it can't replicate the beam pattern due to fundamental differences in the geometry of filaments vs arcs. Light distribution will be off - resulting in irritating glare for other drivers at one extreme and not enough light going down the road at the other.
> 
> The single-bulb "high/low" HIDs that use an electromagnet to manipulate the arc are trouble - they cannot consistently control the location of the arc, resulting in inconsistent high beams.



I know that they're illegal. If you look at the Hella IPF 4's they have a sharp cutoff for HIDs just like some high end cars.

http://www.rocky-road.com/jeepipf.html


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 27, 2005)

idleprocess said:


> Careful with "drop-in" HIDs for use with stock reflectors - they're typically illegal.



If your vehicle didn't come from the factory with HID, then it's illegal. As long as you do a good job with the aiming though, you have nothing to worry about. And don't even think about driving half a foot on a public street without proper aiming!


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 27, 2005)

BatteryCharger said:


> If your vehicle didn't come from the factory with HID, then it's illegal. As long as you do a good job with the aiming though, you have nothing to worry about. And don't even think about driving half a foot on a public street without proper aiming!



Awww..cmon' no tree spotting with your headlights.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 27, 2005)

Nitroz said:


> Awww..cmon' no tree spotting with your headlights.



That's why I have 500 watts of offroad lights and an X990 in the cab.


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 27, 2005)

BatteryCharger said:


> That's why I have 500 watts of offroad lights and an X990 in the cab.



That will do it. :rock:


----------



## Orbit (Nov 28, 2005)

Nitroz said:


> That will do it. :rock:


 
hmmm.....i have 280watts of HID.....does that count too?
also mine aren't a "drop in" they are purpose built, everything is legal, 6 of mine are round....the six on top...
and you'll be more then happy with teh light from hella or ipf hid's


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 28, 2005)

Orbit said:


> hmmm.....i have 280watts of HID.....does that count too?
> also mine aren't a "drop in" they are purpose built, everything is legal, 6 of mine are round....the six on top...
> and you'll be more then happy with teh light from hella or ipf hid's



Defintely, HIDs put out alot of light that's for sure.


----------



## markdi (Nov 28, 2005)

wow 280 watts 

8 -35 watt d2s

or something like that ?

I bet you get pulled over a lot.

make sure to use phillips 85122 bulbs 

they are the brightest and the best

phillips developed the 35/50 watt micro power xenon light hid system used in cars today.

use the best shun the rest.


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 28, 2005)

markdi said:


> wow 280 watts
> 
> 8 -35 watt d2s
> 
> ...



I bet he only uses them off-road or when someone pisses him off. :naughty:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2005)

Does the truck look like this with the same sealed beam headlamps?







You can try Sylvania's X6024 Xenarc HID kit. It is designed to replace existing sealed beam units and is 100% street legal.

Check out these products

http://www.brightheadlights-hid.com/


----------



## Orbit (Nov 28, 2005)

top link vortex.

yeah they are (6 of them) are olny used on my midnight runs to middle of know where ie parks to charleville. the other 2 are a my standard highbeams, i've still got halogen low's. but they are soon to be re done. so i'll have 35watt lows and 50watt highs.


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 28, 2005)

Vortex said:


> Does the truck look like this with the same sealed beam headlamps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice clean truck. I think I like the Hella IPF H4's, the Sylvania's look like projectors in a sealed beam case which I don't really like the look.


----------

